# Best route in the Eifel Nationalpark



## czarnyblack (14. Juli 2022)

Hello All,

I am just visiting Germany for few weeks and got my MTB bike with me. I am staying close to Dusseldorf and what I have already managed to know is that the Eifel Nationalpark is the right place for me. Lot of routes, forest, nature, little hills. I was at one route from an app outdooractive. It had 27km and unfortunately it wasn't what I was looking for. I am looking for a route that will last for few hours and will be place 100% in the forest. I don't want to go out from the forest to a road in the city for few km and then get back to the forest once again. Once I get into the forest I would like to be there for few hours. I want to have some emotions during the ride, not just go up the hill and then travel for a long time flat through the fields. In that case I guess that single track should be the best option for me. Can you recommend me something in that region? Maybe you know something more interesting than Eifel? I would be pleased to gatter some info from you, so that I know where to head tomorrow )


----------



## on any sunday (14. Juli 2022)

No, the Eifel Nationalpark is the worst place to bike. MTB is forbidden on all single tracks and some gravel roads, you must stay on a few gravel roads where bikes are allowed.

A few hours only in the forrest? Fly to Kanada or Sibiria.    This isn`t possible in the Eifel or near Dusseldorf. But there are some good places like Rureifel, Bergisches Land like Wupperberge and Altenberg.

There are on my old homepage, i think the GPS Files must me transformed in modern formats. but look at the maps for some hints.

www.offroad-only.de/gps_mtb.htm

Alltrails can convert the PCX5 Files, see the example, a good hint for tomorrow, not far from Dusseldorf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czarnyblack (14. Juli 2022)

Hi,

Thanks for quick reply! I will try that route tomorrow )


----------



## sinusalba (15. Juli 2022)

You know very well biking in the National Park....either very early, like from dusk in summer (5 a.m.) until 10 a.m. you have to be through, or in the evening before dusk is also possible. Arrange the tour so that the hardcore part comes first. The rangers are usually easy to bypass if you are in good condition....


----------



## sinusalba (15. Juli 2022)

on any sunday schrieb:


> No, the Eifel Nationalpark is the worst place to bike. MTB is forbidden on all single tracks and some gravel roads, you must stay on a few gravel roads where bikes are allowed.
> 
> A few hours only in the forrest? Fly to Kanada or Sibiria.    This isn`t possible in the Eifel or near Dusseldorf. But there are some good places like Rureifel, Bergisches Land like Wupperberge and Altenberg.
> 
> ...


Stimmt so nicht, mit guter Planung geht alles....fahre seit 2005 dort und hatte nur einmal eine Auseinandersetzung mit einem Hilfscop....
Hier gilt entweder der frühe Vogel und so oder den letzten beißen (nicht) die Hunde....die Cops sind idR bis auf einen keine Frühaufsteher....


----------



## on any sunday (15. Juli 2022)

Natürlich stimmt meine Aussage. Mit guter Planung ist auch ein Bankraub durchführbar, ist aber trotzdem verboten.


----------



## czarnyblack (16. Juli 2022)

@on any sunday, thank tou for the route. I was there yesturday and liked it very much. Unfortunately unfortunately I wasn't able to finish this. In the pictures you can see the reason...


----------



## on any sunday (16. Juli 2022)

That looks like a trap. Was it hidden in the ground? I drive in this region for over 30 Years, never notice things like that. That is criminal, if a walker or an animal steps in it. Do you know the position? I hope, it was a short walk to the car or you got a spare tube.


----------



## czarnyblack (18. Juli 2022)

Yes it was hidden into the ground. I got off the route slightly because I was just listening the voice in the headphones and didn't see the map. It was close to the restaurant Neuemuhle, approximate coordinates of that location 51°06'45.7"N 7°12'18.8"E. I had 8km to my van, so I had quite nice walk )


----------



## czarnyblack (28. Juli 2022)

Hi again. Last saturday I was there once again to do some riding. Thankfully I was able to not destroy my tire this time ) I didn't do the whole route due to the lack of time, but I had a great time there anyway. Thanks for this ) Which route from your site would you recommend me next? Approximately 1h of car driving from Dusseldorf is ok for me.


----------



## sinusalba (14. August 2022)

Hänge mich mal hier ran.....
Heute längere Tour durch den Nationalpark Eifel und etwas entsetzt über die Trockenheit bei den Gewässern.










Ich fülle meine Flaschen natürlich nicht mit dem Wasser der Bäche, nur zur Klärung...😜


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

